# Monster Stag Beetle Holding a Rubik's Cube



## Tony Fisher (Apr 29, 2012)

Monster Stag Beetle Holding a Rubik's Cube

Live beetle, not faked in any way.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Apr 29, 2012)

where did u get one


----------



## Tony Fisher (Apr 29, 2012)

TheAwesomeAlex said:


> where did u get one


 
The beetle or the cube?


----------



## monkeytherat (Apr 29, 2012)

How big is that cube?


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Apr 29, 2012)

Tony Fisher said:


> The beetle or the cube?


 
the beetle


----------



## Tony Fisher (Apr 29, 2012)

TheAwesomeAlex said:


> the beetle


It was in my garden. I have been waiting for a chance to do this for a long time.
The Cube is 10mm.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Apr 29, 2012)

i name it feliks


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 30, 2012)

This is way cool. I'd be scared if I lived where beetles were that big XD


----------



## Cubetastic (Apr 30, 2012)

Awesome! All he needs is a 20mm stackmat and he's in the running for a record


----------



## emolover (Apr 30, 2012)

This is really awesome. Is there a video with a great ape playing with a cube.


----------



## RNewms27 (Apr 30, 2012)

emolover said:


> This is really awesome. Is there a video with a great ape playing with a cube.


 
Speed banana-eating AND cubing apes? You puzzle me.

As for the beetle, I believe you found a new cube stand.


----------



## emolover (Apr 30, 2012)

RNewms27 said:


> Speed banana-eating AND cubing apes? You puzzle me.


 
I regret that thread.


----------

